# Practice surface for facepaint?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never been a really good facepainter, and it has so many applications even outside of Halloween. I even have a couple of videos on technique (which admittedly I haven't looked at in a long time). It's amazing what studios like Wolfe Bros or RamDam can do with a couple tubes of liquid makeup and a few sponges. Clearly it's not complex, but requires practice. But I don't have anyone to practice on. And I can't practice on myself much (I have rosacea, repeatedly putting stuff on my face and washing it off carries a price).

What sort of surface to you think would be best to coat a dummy head with that would wash off completely but still give a surface that the makeup would apply to and cover properly? I would think latex would become stained but silicone wouldn't cover... any ideas? Sickie? Blinky? BB? Any of you makeup-heads out there have any suggestions?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Im thinking you could use a prophead of some sort or a old mask and seal it with crystal clear but im not sure about cleanup, you may have some scrubbing to do any way you go about it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, this just came to me, they have those heads for kids to play makeup on, Barbie is one but I remember seeing one at big lots around Christmas time, its not full size but it may work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Try cosmetology heads. After given haircuts for practice they are often sold. I've given more than one crewcuts or shave 'em bald because the hair was so hacked. Often you can find them for $20 or under. In my experience male cosmo heads cost more than the fems. More rare?

Kid cosmo barbies are often available around here at the thrift stores for around $3. They are smaller though, but cheaper.


----------

